# ,    ?
,    ?



         ?

----------


## sema

?   ,            ...

----------

, ,     ?
  ?

----------


## Nazar

!  - .  ,   -  .   ,    " ",     .     !!!!!

----------


## alz

,  ,  2-.

----------


## Energizer

......   ....      .....     ....                .
               ....
?  .....        ?           ?

----------

,   ,      ,     .

----------


## sema

> ....


))            ""     ))

    ""         " 500 "    )))))))))))))           ))))))))))))))))))))))))

----------


## Energizer

> ))            ""     ))


     ))       ))))                    )

----------

-      
(   " ")

   - "  ,        ":-)

----------


## Energizer

**,  ))      .......

----------


## sasa@

(   )  -   ( )
                !     ..!  :Smilie: 
       ...

----------


## sasa@

,  ,   !      !    ,    ...  :Smilie: )    ,   !

----------

"",          .             .              ,     .

----------

?

----------

.     ,  ""   ,      ,  ,    ,    ,   -      ,    . ,   -        ,    ,  .    ,    .   .

----------

,    ,       ,   ,       ,

----------


## Alexis1984

**,           ...      .

----------


## Nora_

> ,           ...      .


  :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:   :yes:

----------


## Nora_

**,  ,     :     ...       .      - ,      ,   .   ,     ,    ,      .

----------

-,    , 
    (    )

----------

....      .

..   .

----------

:     ( ),    +    .    .     -   .      -          (+         ),    ()    (  ,    ).   ...   ...

----------


## Alexis1984

**,  -   :-)))   ...

----------


## Deeply Disturbed

,            ,   ,      ,    .
   ,    ,  ...   .          ,     (    ),     ,  (),   ...
     ,      ...   :Wink:

----------

> ,  -   :-)))   ...


*Alexis1984*,   - ,   - -,  ,   -  ...

----------


## Lizavetta

,     .    ,    ,  ,   . , ,   .    -  .
     ,  .     ,      .      .     .
- .   -.  . ,  ,       .

----------

,         ?  ,

----------

.    -     "  "..." " -   -     ,            (   ).           ,         :Smilie:        - -  ,   ,    ,      -  ,    ,      -            :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  

,  ,   -       -         :Frown:      -       ? -      ...    . ...   -     ..      :Frown:  ,       . -   -     ,      -       :Frown:

----------


## OlgaK

> -


        ,    ...  :Embarrassment:

----------


## uus programm

2    3            -    2  2          2          3-4                                 ...            ...                               -      ...          ...     -         ...       ...       ...        ..                     ...

----------

> !     ..! 
>        ...


           ,         .
   .

----------

,    5 ,   ,  ,   , ,    ,

----------

> ,    5 ,   ,  ,   , ,    ,


 . -     , .  -     15   .
  .    . .
   . ,  .

----------

> ,    5 ,   ,  ,   , ,    ,


          ,              )))))))))))

----------

...     ..  ..     5000         ...               !!!  ?????

----------

,    ,    ! - !

----------


## Irusya

> ?????

----------

,     ()         ?

----------


## mobynik

> ,     ()         ?


     !  :yes:

----------

,                   .

----------

,     ,        
   -"       ,"
           .
          ,   ,    ,   ,       3 ,     ,     ...........               ..........    =(

----------

:            .    .        2  .            .    ,    .  .       3      .   !    .        ????         ???????

----------

.       .     .     ..     .    ...

----------

...  ...  ... ...    ...    ????

----------

,    ,   ,            -      ,              ,      , -  ,      2 ,  2               ,   ,       ,  ,  ?   !     ,            ,      ,    3  , , ,,         =(

----------

...  ,        ,     , !

----------

. 
   ..   .
 :      ""    .    .    ,         ""    ,              .         .    ..             ,  ,      ""    -    .    ,    ,    !!!
 .      ,         ,         ,     . 
             ,       .     .      -     . 
 ?

----------


## Irusya

- ...

----------

???         .      ...     ,      .

----------


## Irusya

""  ,      .
 ,

----------


## Kovalevskii

?

----------


## Irusya

*Kovalevskii*,    ""   ?

----------


## Kovalevskii



----------


## Kovalevskii



----------


## Irusya

> 


 :Big Grin: 
    ?

----------


## Kovalevskii



----------

-  .         .
   ,  ,  .           .
   - .    .
-  ,      .
      .
     .

 :   ,  -,  -,  ,  .       .
 ,    . ,       ,   .
         .

----------


## Magnolia82

!

        .    . ,       .      .    ,   ,       .    .       .  ,     ,   -   .         ,     .       ,    ,       . ,   ?        ,   .

----------


## Storn

> ,   ?


          ....     ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## ))

,        ..        ..  ??

----------


## Irusya

> ??


   )))))

----------

?

----------


## Irusya

> ?

----------



----------


## oobs

!

      ,         ,

----------


## Dorka

!    ?      !    ,  ,     ,      !  ,    !     ,           ,    !    ,   !     ,    !     ?

----------


## Storn

-   
-   
-

----------


## SidWilson

> ,           ,    !    ,   !     ,    !     ?


  .  ,    -   .      .

----------


## anonim1100

.   -         .    ,   -   -  ,     -  - -    -      -   -      -     -      -     .    - 2  ,    -   ,    -    , ,       - ,      ,        ,        -    -       .    -        ,       -  - ,     .     - ,   ,             .  . ,  .

----------

?     ,         ,  !

----------


## Storn



----------

,  !    !

----------


## Nfal

:    ,        . ,    : ,            ,          .
     ( ).   .   ,

----------

> !    ?      !    ,  ,     ,      !  ,    !     ,           ,    !    ,   !     ,    !     ?


     .9 .   .-  .  ,.      .    .  - ,   (  - 70  . .),       , ,  ,    ,      .   ,     . .            ,        5 .     .           . ,     ,  ,   -"     ,,  "-      ,    ,           .    ,         .   .       (    ,   ). !!!

----------

! .   .    ?

----------

,    .  1,5 .         .        3  ,   .       . ,       ,    ,      .    .  ,   .     .

----------


## zak1c

**,   ?

----------

,       .      ,       .

----------

" "

----------


## B@lex

> .        3  ,   .       .


   ""?        " ",     



> .


   ?
      , .

----------

> ""?        " ",     
>    ?
>       , .


         .            .       / 3  ,      .        .        7 ,        .      %    .    ,        .       ?

----------


## B@lex

/,   "",    7 , +      -  .     ?

----------

> /,   "",    7 , +      -  .     ?


   ,    ?     ,       .    /     .     ,     ( )    .      ,      .

----------


## B@lex

> ,    ?


   .      .

----------

.   ?  ,      11     .     "     "        ,     ,       ,     . (             ).       ,   .           . !!!!!

----------


## .

**,  -  ?

----------


## intravert

,     ,  "     ".     ,    ,   ,        .         .    ,    ,      ,        ,  10    .    "   ,    "     .  ,        .

----------

,   ?

----------

> ,   ?


         .

----------

,  . ,      . ,    ,       ,     ,     ,  ,     ,   .  ,      ,       ,   . ..     ,  . , .  ,     .     ,    .  .  ,             ,   .     ,  -   ,     .    ,     ,  ,    ,  ,     ,  "      , ". ,  -  ?     ,   .    .

----------


## Storn



----------


## zak1c

*Storn*,

----------


## .

,       ?

----------


## Dinchik

> ,       ?





> ,

----------


## zak1c

> ,       ?


      ?

----------

. ,  ,   ,   "  ", ,    ( ).     ,      (   ,  ,     ).  ,   , , "",    .   ,  ,     ,      ,    ,    .       .    ,   .   .     , .  -  ,      .      .     -  .   .   .   , , , ,   ,  ,        ,   .   ?     .           -  200% .     .  .      .   ,     -  -  ,   , ,   .    -        -   ).   ? ""  ? ?    -     ,        .     .  ,         ,   .  ?    .

----------


## Lizavetta

**,           ? ? 
  -      . 
          ,    .            -     ,        .

----------


## Dinchik

> -        -   ).


, ,  .      ,     ,        . , ,         .       ,    .     .      .     ?   ,    ?        -  .      .   ,     .  - ,  .      . ,    .   ,    .         ,           .  ,  ,    .

----------


## Lizavetta

> -  .      .   ,     .  - ,  .      .


             (           ,     )  :Wink:   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .      "",     -  .        .              -        .      ,

----------

> **,           ? ? 
>   -      . 
>           ,    .            -     ,        .


   ,    .     .  ,   ,      ,    ,  .      ,  .    .  . ,     -  "",  ,   ,              . 

     -  ,    .       .  -    ,   ?                .

----------


## Dinchik

> "",     -  .


  , ,        .         .    .  ?     -  ,   .         .

----------


## Lizavetta

**,     ?      ,  ,   ,    ? 

   -      ,   ,   ,      ,    -,   ,     . .              ,       -  . 

,     

*Dinchik* ,      ,     -  ,    .     .          ,

----------


## Dinchik

> -    ,   ?                .


   .   .    ,  .         .  ,  .   ?   ,  ?

----------

> (           ,     )  .      "",     -  .        .              -        .      ,


       ),   -         ,   .           ,     ,     ""    .      ,     ,     ,      . . 
   "" ,     ,        ,  . ,   .    .    ,    .    ,   ,    .    -     .     .    -   !

----------

> .   .    ,  .         .  ,  .   ?   ,  ?


     .       ? " -   "?

----------


## Dinchik

-  .    -    ,  .    .

----------

> , ,        .         .    .  ?     -  ,   .         .


.      ,      ... .                 .   " "  .   -     ,      .   .    ,  . 

     -  ,      .       .     -    .      .       . 
  .        .      ,   ...    ?

----------

> -  .    -    ,  .    .


.  .

----------


## Lizavetta

**,        ,    ,        ,        ,     -    )    - ,     , .  .       - ,    .

          )      ,      -  ,       -   ,  ,    ..            ,    ,            ""   .

-    .   : "       ,  ?" - "  ,          ,     ".

----------

> **,        ,    ,        ,        ,     -    )    - ,     , .  .       - ,    .
> 
>           )      ,      -  ,       -   ,  ,    ..            ,    ,            ""   .
> 
> L-    .   : "       ,  ?" - "  ,          ,     ".


Lizavetta,     - . .  ,    -  ,   - .        . .           , , ,          . 
      ?      , ,  ,       ,   ,   .   ,  ,    ? .    ,   .        .  ,  ,    ,      "", .
 ,      .     ,   ,     .   ?

----------


## Dinchik

> -  ,       -   ,  ,    ..


,        -         . 



> ,      (   ,  ,     ).


   ?  ,  .  ,       ,      .   .   ,  ,    .  , ,     .

----------


## Lizavetta

**,         ,    ,  . 
      ? 

            ?    -    ,    ,     ,   ?

   ,       ,        -,   (    )        -

----------


## Dinchik

> ,


       ? ,      , ,   .     .    ,    .      .     .   ,  ,   .



> ,    ,     ,   ?


 ,  ,    ,    ?
   ,      ,         .

----------


## Lizavetta

*Dinchik*,     ,       .                .

              .               .  . 66    .

                     .                ,      ,       ,          - .

----------

> **,         ,    ,  . 
>       ? 
> 
>             ?    -    ,    ,     ,   ?
> 
>    ,       ,        -,   (    )        -


,      .  ,  ,            .    ,  ,        ,     ,  ,  .      .   ,               -)      ,      .  ,      ,  ,       .    .  ,     .   -        ,   ,    .    -    .    -    .     .       ,    ,        ,  . 
 ,             .       -  ,  ,  ,     ,  ,   ,    ( ).        ? (       ,     . ?

----------


## Dinchik

> .


  .



> ,             .      -  ,  ,  ,     ,  ,   ,    ( ).       ? (       ,     . ?


.   . ,    ,      ,       -,    , .   .

----------


## Lizavetta

**,    ?  ,  .

    ?      ? 

   ,   ,    -        .   ,  ,       .              .       14 ,                   .             .

*Dinchik*
  ,          ,      ?  ,           .    -    -

----------

> *Dinchik*,     ,       .                .
> 
>               .               .  . 66    .
> 
>                      .                ,      ,       ,          - .


       ,   .   .    ,       . ,   .       ,  ,     .        ,       .       ,    .

----------


## Dinchik

> ,          ,      ?


   ,   .     .



> -    -


   ,  ,     .

----------


## Lizavetta

*Dinchik*,    (      )  ,           ,    .       ,  ,           ,   .
     ,      ,      

**,    .   ?         ?         ,   .      -      .   ,   .

----------

> .
> 
> .   . ,    ,      ,       -,    , .   .


  .    .     ,   , -,    . ..          .      .      ,     , ,       ,  ,  ,    .   -     ,  ,    . 
, ,  ,        .     ,      -   .     ,     .    .      .  .     .

----------


## Lizavetta

> ,  ,    .


     .       -        99% .            :Frown: 

, ,        -      .       ,

----------

> *Dinchik*,    (      )  ,           ,    .       ,  ,           ,   .
>      ,      ,      
> 
> **,    .   ?         ?         ,   .      -      .   ,   .



   -  ,    ,   ,    .     ,          ,          .      .  -  ,      .    ,      -    ,       ,     , ,          .       .   . 

    =   ,      ,     .        ""      .   .        .

----------

> .       -        99% .           
> 
> , ,        -      .       ,


 .              ,   . .   ,    ,   ,      -    . ,  ,      , ,   .  ,  ,  .       ,   ,       ,   ,     .    - ,     .     -  ,             . ,      .  - .

----------


## Lizavetta

> -  ,      .


 .    ,       ,      -      .

    ,        :Frown:

----------

> . 
>     ,


,   ,     .       .       .            .    . 
  ,  - ,    -     .        -    .

----------

,    ?      ?

----------


## Lizavetta

**,       ?  ?        .

      . ,     ....

----------

> **,       ?  ?


,    .     .       ,    .    .   .    -  :  ,   ,    ,   .       , ,  . . .        -.    .             .       .         .      , , ,     . 
    ,    ,      ,  ,     .   ,     ,      .   .

----------

,   ,    ,     ,   .  .  - .   .    .     .   -  .

----------


## Lizavetta

**,     ,      .

        -

----------

> **,     ,      .
> 
>         -


.    .     .       .

----------

,   .      ,               ,     ,      ,        ,                   ,               .     ?        .

----------


## .

" "?   ?

----------

,           .

----------



----------


## zak1c

> ,           .


 ?

----------



----------


## zak1c

> 


 ,  02

----------


## Mnenie

?     .

----------

,    .      .

----------

,               .

----------


## zak1c

> ,    .      .


   ?

----------

,      ,         .       .

----------


## zak1c

**,     ,

----------

.        .  .        .

----------


## osfo

, ,     ?     ,     -  2,3,5..  .
 ,   ,  ?!!      .
      .   ,    ,          ...   -  .

----------

,      1,5         ,    ,               ,           ,            ,                   ,         ,           ,        ,                ???

----------


## istec39

.
     .


    .

----------


## LegO NSK

> ,      1,5         ,    ,               ,           ,            ,                   ,         ,           ,        ,                ???


.

----------

13           ,          . ?       :"(

----------


## .

.  
       .

----------

?

----------

,      ,        ,       .
   ,     ,     ,     .
     ,      ,   "  ,    ",       .            ,                        ,    ,                  ,          /   ,        /   ,             3  ,   .                        .       .

----------

!
    ,       ,    . 
 ,            ,    .       ,     .          ,  ,   ,   , ,     .     ,   , .    ,  ,   ,            . ,    ,     ?

----------


## zak1c

> 


 ?

----------

,     ,      ,  ,  .             .

  ,       ,         ,  ,   ,       .    ,               ? 
       ,  ,       ,   ,        ,        .        ,  ,   ,       ,       ,   . 1750.    ,            .

----------

.     .    .   .  .     .      .             .              (              .        . .     .         .              .          .          .         (((         .   .      .  !!  .      !!!)))(((

----------


## Chibba

,     , .      ,   :,   -  .    10   (  ,, - ,   ),    ,     .    ,   ,   90,      ,  ,   . :      ,     ,      -,    ,     .    , (     ,   , , ).     ,     ,         (!!!!!!) ,    .    ,,  ,  .   (    )   ,      .   ,   ,     ,  , ,    ,    ,   .      .     ( , - ,   ).   , ,  "  ",      ,      (!!!!!)      !!!       , ,  -,  ,   .      , ,    , ,  ,   .     ,      - ,    , ,     .,     , ,.      ,    ,  , ,        ,,.  10       ,      .(   3000,,  ,   ,   .          2000. -1000  ,2000  ,      ).       2 ,    ,  ,     -   , ,       ,   ,,,, -( ),    .   ,  , ,     .     ,  ,     , ,  ,    ,,   ,  ( ),     ,       ,       . ( -  21 ,   ,,     ).    ,     ,   ,,     .   ,  ,  ,  .     ,   .     8 ,    .      ,   ,  .(      -   ,   ,     ,       ,,).       ,       ,  .     ,    .    ,      ,    ?   ,  ? , ,  , !!!    ? (      -         ,     ,    ,   ,  , )          ,     ,  . , ???

----------


## Chibba

, :    ,  ,         ,  .      , ,  ,       ,   (   ),   .            ,   - , ,  (   ,           , ,  )

----------


## Chibba

,   :      ,   ,      ,    ,    ,   ,   .

----------

?  :Frown:

----------

